
Tesla solar panels in 7 Walmart stores catch fire - sriram_sun
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/20/walmart-sues-tesla-over-solar-panel-fires-at-seven-stores.html
======
sriram_sun
> In the suit, they also alleged that Tesla failed to ground its solar and
> electrical systems properly,

I see the word "alleged", but am wondering how it passed inspection?

